# What's a good epson printer for inkjet transfers in the UK



## M3 design (Feb 17, 2012)

I have A3 heat press machine and Wanna buy a printer like epson 1410 1100 or anything else if are better, please guide me...


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are in the US, check out Staples, Office Max, Office Depot to see if they are running sales specials on these printers.


----------



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

yes, staples is having a sale on the epson wf1100 for $119... missed out on the $100 off deal in jan.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Out of curiosity what are your intents for this printer? Is your question about the printer or it's intended use?


----------



## mbmalik (Jan 9, 2012)

M3 design said:


> I have A3 heat press machine and Wanna buy a printer like epson 1410 1100 or anything else if are better, please guide me...



Ive just bought an a3 heat press as well and ive bought an epson printer too - not sure how good it will be with inkjet transfers though - but lets see - Buy Epson Stylus Office BX305FW+ All-In-One Inkjet Printer at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for All in one with fax.

im in london, uk though, so not sure what the international equivalent to this model is though...

Argos is like a superstore in london UK which sells pretty much everything


----------

